

Should Google be censoring videos just because they are linked to violence? - mtgx
http://gigaom.com/2012/09/12/should-google-be-censoring-videos-just-because-they-are-linked-to-violence/

======
ck2
It is illegal to incite a riot in the USA, so they are following US law. You
cannot run into a filled movie theater and yell "fire", so the film falls into
the same context.

Also, the film was faked and actors tricked - the dialogged was dubbed over
afterwards and static scenes like blackboards were changed out.

All that said, this film wasn't the cause, it was terrorism and they used this
as an excuse, it could have been anything.

